# Tapatalk invite popup on iPad safari



## MattHB (25 Jan 2012)

Every time I load a main page I get the annoyoning tapatalk popup asking me to click for more info, it's extremely annoying!!! 

Other than not using safari, are there any other ways I can get rid of it. I actually already even have tapatalk but obviously it's pointless on a tablet!


----------



## MattHB (25 Jan 2012)

Ok it seems to have stopped now! Maybe it's set to annoy you only a certain amount of times!


----------



## Shaun (25 Jan 2012)

If you browse CC as a guest the software will prompt you each time you visit. Once you've logged in (and refused the Tapatalk offer) it updates your login cookie and shouldn't bother you any further.


----------

